# Rose vs Yellow Lenses for Flat Light?



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a pair of VonZipper Fishbowls with a gold chrome lens, and while amazing on blue bird days, there were a couple overcast/blizzard days I rode in where I couldn't see any definition in the snow at all. So, I'm looking to buy a spare lens for overcast/blizzard days and was wondering which works better in flat light. Rose or yellow?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i vote yellow. rose will have less light transmission and contrast will not be quite as high as with the yellow. rose is more used if you want to get away with only one lens and ride normally in overcast or cloudy conditions but may need to use on bluebird days as well. Since you have the gold chrome dedicated for sunny days i would go with the yellow. I have the same lens combination for my crowbars and works great.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Yellow. 
The shittiest foggiest days...nothing works great, but yellow helps more than others. 
Its a bitch if the clouds clear and your riding yellow in the sun...carry both, hahaha

edit: RN beat me too it! I run the same set up (crowbars too) and its excellent.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses guys, much appreciated. I was secretly hoping you were going to say Rose was better because I found them for $15 cheaper than the yellows :laugh:. Oh well, yellow it is.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> Thanks for the quick responses guys, much appreciated. I was secretly hoping you were going to say Rose was better because I found them for $15 cheaper than the yellows :laugh:. Oh well, yellow it is.



I ride in the PNW (always cloudy/foggy/snowy)

I prefer a light rose color lens.

Really my favorite lens color for those is Smiths Red sensor mirror, or Sensor mirror.

Both of them are great in flat light. The red sensor is a VERY light base tint, and the sensor is almost a persimmon/rose color.

I tried yellow, It was ok as well, but I always end up back with the sensors. 

I believe that the VZ equivalent is called yellow chrome/rose.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm old school, I like orange lenses for flat light. I bought a new pair last year and wore them probably 80% of the time on the hill. Only if I was sure it was 100% bluebird would I bring out the rose-coppers.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Yellow Chrome VLT 64%. Overcast Days to Blizzard Days.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yellow...........


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

yellow, oakley's yellow hi is really impressive in flat light


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the feenoms and the same fire chrome lens, I agree that when the sun disappears the lens becomes useless, although I use use yellow at night I still have a hard time seeing with them at dusk. I've been looking at the rose, nightstalker blue and the smoke green for in overcast situations.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Ran rose lenses all the time in the PNW. Never let me down. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yellows and on some days Clear lenses.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just switched to Fishbowls last season so I added another pair with their yellow ion lens for low light days, which just so happens to be the majority of days here in the PNW. I still have a pair with the Quasar Chrome for the brighter days. I had a pair with the smoked lens too, but way too dark and was only functional on a couple days during my Utah trip last season.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bseracka said:


> yellow, oakley's yellow hi is really impressive in flat light


Agree. Best I've found so far


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I vote yellow too. Just picked up some yellow ones. I like them because it's like e for your eyes, the shittiest overcast day looks all bright and glorious.

But compared to rose there pretty similar, their both good for snow and overcast, but yellow is better for night while rose is better for partly cloudy. Neither are great for sun.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I came to prefer HI persimmon over yellow. Felt like I got more definition of features on the worst days at bachy. The local shop owner here told me his eyes do better with rose tints. He preferred dragons. Your eyes will respond different than others to the various tints, you just have to find what works for you.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I gotta agree with bseracka. The Oakley HI Yellow is the best that I have used for flat/low light out here in the PNW. Everyone will have a different favorite though since no two people have the same eyes.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I have I/s designs with a blue lens and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## Aftknox (Nov 4, 2013)

The yellow are wicked sweet at night or even clear. The red/yellow I have found works well for midday to night.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Big Foot... You're going to want to go with one of the following:
Yellow Chrome
Yellow
Nightstalker Blue

Get educated here VonZipper Fishbowl Lenses


----------



## salvajoe (Jan 25, 2017)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> I have I/s designs with a blue lens and it works surprisingly well.


really? I'm wondering if Vonzipper Nightstalker Blue lense as so good as it told to be? In the table they show that Yellow is good for night and snow and acceptable for overcast. But Nightstalker is good for night, snow and overcast (?)
Who rides with a blue lense? Share your experience!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Joe, welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy the cast of characters. :grin:

I have the VZ Blue Nightstalker lens that I use for riding under the lights at night and I quite enjoy it. 

However I have a yellow lens that I use for flat light daytime riding. For whatever reason I find the yellow a better lens for me during the day.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yellow or Clear for me


----------

